# Passwortprobleme unter OpenSuse 10.2



## kaMii (18. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich mir OpenSuse 10.2 installiert und war zuerst positiv überrascht das diese reibungslos auf meinem laptop geklappt hat.
Nachdem ich aber jetzt einige Einstellungen vorgenommen habe treten schon die ersten Probleme auf. (vorne weg: Ich habe noch nicht sehr viel mit Linux geabeitet aber zu meinen Problemen schon Lösungen gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden)
Mein Hauptproblem ist, das meine Passwörter sobald ich mich einmal eingeloggt habe (sei es als root oder anderer Benutzer) nicht mehr funktionieren.
Das heißt nur beim login werden meine Passwörter richtig erkannt, sobald ich aber im Linux bin und etwas als root ausführen will oder mit KDEwallet arbeiten will wird mir immer ein Fehler zurückgegeben, da ich mich angeblich mit dem falschen Passwort angemeldet habe.

Weiß jemand woran das ganze liegen könnte das meine Passwörter nicht erkannt werden?

(am caps lock liegt es nicht und die passwörter sind zu 100% richtig eingegeben. Das einzige was ich im Linux sofort nach der installation geändert habe war die englische Tastatur durch die deutsche zu ersetzen. Die von mir benutzten Passwörter beinhalten aber keine Sonderzeichen, sondern nur Buchstaben und Zahlen also dürfte es daran nicht liegen, oder liege ich da falsch?!)

Um Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss

Ben


----------



## LarsT (19. März 2008)

So wie das schilderst hört es sich für mich an, das du einen Fehler machst.

1. KDEwallet speichert diverse Passwörter ab, z.B. die Passwörter für den Emailzugang etc.. Um sie zu öffnen gibt es ein Masterpasswort, das du bei der ersten Nutzung anlegst.

2. So zu den anderen Passwortproblemen. Wenn du als Benutzer eingeloggt bist, kommen normalerweise nur Passwortabfragen (KDEwallet außen vor) wenn root-Rechte benötigt werden und dann ist natürlich das Passwort von root gefragt, nicht das des einfachen Benutzers.


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. März 2008)

Ergänzung: Je nachdem wie die Distribution aufgebaut ist wird für das erhalten von Root-Rechten entweder su (Switch User) oder sudo (SuperUser do) genutzt. Bei su benötigst du das Passwort von root (was natürlich angelegt sein muss) und bei sudo das Passwort deines Benutzers (der zudem in der Administrator-Gruppe sein muss die für sudo definiert ist). I.d.R. verwenden Anfänger-Distributionen sudo und du solltest also ohne Probleme dein User-Passwort verwenden können.


----------



## Navy (19. März 2008)

kleiner Einwurf:

> su (Switch User) 

"su" heißt "substitude user {identity}"


----------



## kaMii (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, danke schon mal für eure Kommentare.

@LarsT:
Ich habe für das KDEWallet das masterpasswort vergeben und wollte es benutzen, ging aber leider nicht obwohl ich später das richtige eingegeben hatte.

Ich war natürlich in der zwischenzeit nicht faul und hab mich selber mal darüber gemacht und  mich weitergehend informiert.

Im moment gehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten nach:
1. Aus unerklärlichen Gründen wird trotz Einstellung des DE Tastaturlayouts das EN Tastaturlayout benutzt.
2. KdeSudo hat einen Bug (einen Hinweis darauf hab ich mittlerweile in einem anderen Forum über Google gefunden)

Ich meld mich die Tage mal wieder, wenn noch jemand andere Ursachen für mein Problem sieht kann er es mir gerne mitteilen.

Gruss Ben

Edit: Habe jetzt das ganze kurz getestet und das erste Problem das ich beschrieben habe tritt schon mal auf, in der GUI wird die DE Tastatur verwendet, sobald ich aber in der Shell etwas eingebe wird die EN Tastatur verwendet. (Habe Language vom Linux auf EN, Tastaturlayout auf DE, sollte es dann aber nicht trotzdem so sein das sowohl in der shell die in der Gui aufgerufen wird und in der gui das DE Layout hergenommen wird?)


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. März 2008)

Prinzipiell Nein. Denn das Tastatur-Layout wird von unterschiedlichen Quellen eben unterschiedlich bestimmt. Grundsätzlich erstmal von xorg und KDE. Die beiden sollte eigentlich immer das gleiche haben. Nun weiß ich nicht wie Suse da arbeitet weswegen ich auch nichts genaueres sagen kann.


----------



## LarsT (19. März 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Prinzipiell Nein. Denn das Tastatur-Layout wird von unterschiedlichen Quellen eben unterschiedlich bestimmt. Grundsätzlich erstmal von xorg und KDE. Die beiden sollte eigentlich immer das gleiche haben. Nun weiß ich nicht wie Suse da arbeitet weswegen ich auch nichts genaueres sagen kann.



Ein kleines Problem könnte durch die Standardeinstellungen von Suse entstehen, jedoch eigentlich nur dann, wenn man sich als root mit grafischer Oberfläche anmeldet, was eine Unart ist.

Auch wenn man bei der Standardinstallation als Schema Deutsch/Deutschland auswählt, so betrifft diese Einstellung nur die angelegten Nutzer, nicht aber root. root ist grundsätzlich English, außer man ändert in sysconfig einen Wert.


----------

